# NEED HELP! Stuck at boot screen



## J4YG8S (Apr 21, 2012)

Rooted my phone and tried flashing Kin3tx to it. After backing up everything, it gave me a validation error. And now I'm stuck at the boot screen. Tried booting to recovery, and loading the backup, and I get nothing. PLEASE HELP!

Thank you!


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

Go into AP fastboot mode. Use .902 fxz file in rsd lite

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## J4YG8S (Apr 21, 2012)

I've tried booting into fastboot and it gives me an error that the battery is low and that it cannot run. I have had the phone on the charger for quite some time now and it doesnt seem to be taking a charge.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Battery will not charge in AP fastboot mode.
Press both volume buttons and power button. Try to normal boot. Then if it bootloops...turn it off and plug it in to see if it will charge.


----------



## J4YG8S (Apr 21, 2012)

Left it at the boot screen, where it will not move pass and it is not charging. I have tried using the RSD Lite from Motorola. And it will not program it with the battery low. I ordered a "Motorola Development Cable" from here http://shop.teamblackhat.info/Factory-style-programming-cable-for-Motorola-FactCable.htm Im waiting to get that and go from there.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

J4YG8S said:


> Left it at the boot screen, where it will not move pass and it is not charging. I have tried using the RSD Lite from Motorola. And it will not program it with the battery low. I ordered a "Motorola Development Cable" from here http://shop.teamblackhat.info/Factory-style-programming-cable-for-Motorola-FactCable.htm Im waiting to get that and go from there.


Smart move and a great buy!


----------



## J4YG8S (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! I hope it works how it says it does.


----------

